# Colloquium on the Sacraments at PCA GA



## Reepicheep (May 24, 2008)

There promises to be a very informative Colloquium on the sacraments at this year's General Assembly for the PCA. 

For those going, it will be from 9:30 am to 12:30 PM on Tuesday, June 10. I'm guessing it will be in a sizable hall at the Hyatt. 

The colloquium will be on the topic: "What do the sacraments actually accomplish in their administration?"

The featured speakers will include Jeff Meyers, Ligon Duncan, Rob Rayburn, and Will Barker. The colloquium will feature remarks by each speaker, time for the speakers to respond to one another, and Q & A with the audience.

Honestly, I 'm somewhat surprised this is happening. It actually represents an attempt to have differing views state their cases, particularly on a topic that has been so hotly debated in relation to the FV matter. I think it's a good thing for sure. I'll be there.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 24, 2008)

Why is Jeff Myers going to speak?


----------



## Davidius (May 24, 2008)

Who is Jeff Meyers?


----------



## Reepicheep (May 24, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Why is Jeff Myers going to speak?



I'm not sure why he wouldn't speak. The organizers must feel he has something to offer the discussion.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 24, 2008)

Jeff Myers is one of the signatories to the Federal Vision statement that was released last summer after the PCA and URCs categorically rejected the FV. 

It would be one thing for Myers to speak at an academic colloquium but it's another for him to speak at an ecclesiastical colloquium, since he's endorsed views directly at odds with those adopted by GA. (I think the action the PCA took is stronger than that allowed by the OPC church order). 

Rob Rayburn is a proponent of paedocommunion so that raises questions of its own. Are the Westminster Standards opaque about who may come to the Lord's Table?

Nevertheless, I look forward to seeing the papers in some form.


----------



## Reepicheep (May 24, 2008)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Jeff Myers is one of the signatories to the Federal Vision statement that was released last summer after the PCA and URCs categorically rejected the FV.
> 
> It would be one thing for Myers to speak at an academic colloquium but it's another for him to speak at an ecclesiastical colloquium, since he's endorsed views directly at odds with those adopted by GA. (I think the action the PCA took is stronger than that allowed by the OPC church order).
> 
> ...



In this light, it should be a very interesting colloquium, not to mention the aftermath.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 24, 2008)

Be interesting for our PCA friends what happens at this event. Hopefully J.Ligon Duncan defends Orthodoxy (and I have no reason to think he will not) in such a way that the error of these other men is seen in its proper light.


----------



## Reepicheep (May 24, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Be interesting for our PCA friends what happens at this event. Hopefully J.Ligon Duncan defends Orthodoxy (and I have no reason to think he will not) in such a way that the error of these other men is seen in its proper light.



Other than Pastor Rayburn's paedo-communion position (which has been deemed an allowable exception in the PCA, though not an allowable practice), I'm not sure why one would consider him to have an erroneous view of the sacraments. Certainly he is in the pale of orthodoxy! I suspect Barker's position will be identical to Duncan's. 

I can see why Jeff Meyers is controversial, however, he is still, thus far, in good standing. He's certainly not a covert agent of some sinister plan, after all, he's agreed to speak on such a topic at the PCA GA. I'd say that's pretty brave. Like I said, the aftermath will be very interesting.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 24, 2008)

I should rephrase my statement to specifically recognize Rayburn and Meyers teaching so that my quote is not taken out of context.


----------

